# Rate Your Season



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey all, interested to see how others would compare last years fish'n season to this years season... o-|| o-||


----------



## Troutsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Considering I moved here from Alaska in November, I would have to say that none of my seasons will compare to last year Last year I had caught over 600 pounds of salmon, halibut, and rock fish. Man, why do you have to get me thinking of Alaska.... Oh well, Utah has better Elk and Mule deer hunting


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Had a good season and will continue after the Archery Deer Hunt, didn't catch as many fish as last year, but targeted species that are harder to catch. Season is still going k2 will see what else we can find.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine was better than last year, was able to get out more this year and go to some new places.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I say equal to last year since fall isnt here yet. How bout you K2??


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i voted equal to last year but really it was worse in some ways and better in others, tough question to answer.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Troutsman said:


> Considering I moved here from Alaska in November, I would have to say that none of my seasons will compare to last year Last year I had caught over 600 pounds of salmon, halibut, and rock fish. Man, why do you have to get me thinking of Alaska.... Oh well, Utah has better Elk and Mule deer hunting


And much better brook trout fishing!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

there is a fishing season?

That would mean that there is a time of year that there isn't fishing, wouldn't it?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Seeing how I mostly fish the South Fork and the SF was fishing better then it has in 20 years, I'd say better this year than last. Also the Henrys fork was fishing better then it has in years. We put a lot of big Browns from the HF in the boat this year and the Ranch section was exceptionally good too this year with several 20"+ hog bows being landed.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

I voted better than last year have had a couple of trips that put it over the top. But fall fishing is coming and I will be off baby lockdown by then looking forward to getting in 2 more good long trips before the ice monster comes!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting question.
My fishing at Willard Bay was off this year but I made up for it at Porcupine.
Most other waters were about the same as last year, so I voted for "the same".
My Pineview fishing is still waiting for fall weather and a free boat launch.


----------



## Dagwood (May 12, 2010)

This season has definitely been better for me. Mainly because I have been here for a couple years now and have mapped out some excellent waters that I couldn't find online during those first couple years. There are some big fish out there


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

better then last year since i was stuck in iraq for the entire summer and only got to fish in scotland, england, irleand and norway for a total of 3 weeks... my entire fishing season


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

This season hasn't produced like last year...haven't put in nearly the same amount of time/hours on the water as last year and also visited other waters...still at it though and put'n fish in the boat most outings even if it's only one fish. 

Look'n forward to get'n out of the //dog//-days-of-summer and into the fall. Think'n some interesting fish'n is just around the corner...also look'n forward to an early hard deck season...


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

This year for me was very bad, got skunked ALOT! A funeral messed up my flaming gorge trip, A large thunderstorm tried to kill me on willard, The bear river on private land in garland even left me smelling bad and needing a whole lot of tomatoe juice.... I havent caught anything since I hit echo earlier last spring.. I dont get out a ton and fishing always takes a back seat to hunting or horse rides but I usually have a few good trips.. Not this year. Maybe next year I will have some pics to post on here.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Better for me. Finally getting these northern waters figured out. Albeit a few we finally found the crappie at Willard. Mantua has been a blast for the bluegill! Even got the gills at Pineview biting. Grundles of Pineview perch in the spring even some decent smallies.


----------

